# Help me identify this chip carver.



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Found this chip carved plate at Goodwill today. 








I hate to see great crafted items just donated to Goodwill and not past down.
So now I'm trying to figure out who the carver is. Here is the carver's signature.









Does anyone out there recognize it?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope you find him. He deserves recognition for his talent. That's a beautiful piece.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It could be William Turner he's a pirate.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

OR … William Thomas "W. T." Cosgrave he was an Irish politician.


----------

